# Browning Silver Hunter Slug gun ???



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking for opinions, not recomendations. I am looking at a Browning Silver Hunter 12 ga. slug gun. Any problems, repair issues etc. I heard the Golds jam sometimes. Will this be the same? How many shots before jamming, this thing won't get shot much.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Looking for opinions, not recomendations. I am looking at a Browning Silver Hunter 12 ga. slug gun. Any problems, repair issues etc. I heard the Golds jam sometimes. Will this be the same? How many shots before jamming, this thing won't get shot much.


With you shooting it, 3 shots until it jams. If I'm shooting it, it won't jam for the life of the gun.


----------

